# Last Chance - NISP Comments Needed!



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

This week! If you care about the Poudre please send in a comment. Thanks!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Bump, 

Here is the email, some good talking points listed.

[email protected]


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump. the USACE will be accepting written comments until September 3, 2015. See above for contact info and AW's webpage on the issue.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Pretty sweet the City came out against it last night:

Fort Collins City Council opposes NISP


----------



## scannon (May 2, 2006)

Email I sent to the address using AW's talking points. Feel free to copy:


To Whom it may Concern:

I am a resident of Larimer County, Colorado. I kayak, raft, or fish on the Poudre river approximately 50 days a year. The river is an important community resource. I ask that you do not damage the river permanently by approving NISP for the following reasons:

1) According to a 2011 study by Dr. John Loomis, Professor, Agricultural and Resource Economics, Colorado State University, the potential annual economic impact of the soon to built Fort Collins Whitewater Park could be as high as $745,337. The SDEIS fails to adequately address the economic impacts and potential mitigation for the negative impacts NISP would have on the Whitewater Park.

2) The SDEIS does not adequately address the negative impact reductions in flow will have on recreational paddling opportunities. There was no scientific study conducted to determine true minimum and optimum flows for boating and a completely unreferenced 150 cfs minimum flow is used throughout the report. The assumptions made in the SDEIS surrounding recreation opportunities are not backed up scientifically, therefore the existing conditions and changes to those conditions are flawed from the outset.

3) The loss of potential future recreation resources is not addressed in the SDEIS. With the building of the Whitewater Park and completion of the river restoration project in Fort Collins, future benefits and greater user numbers are certain TO exist, however the NISP projects impacts to these future conditions are not addressed in any form. 

4) The SDEIS fails to adequately address the negative environmental impacts the reduction in peak flows will have on the river environment. Without these spring peak flows the river loses its ability to re-charge wetland and riparian areas, clear the channel of algae blooms and bring sediment and nutrients critical to fish and other aquatic species habitat. Though water quality impacts are addressed, the document fails to fully realize the negative impacts rises in water temperature and nutrient loss could potentially have on fish species and plant species native to the river. 

Please feel free to contact me if you have questions.

All the best,


----------

